# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Abdullah Bey'in koltuktan kalkma zamanı

## bozok

*ABDULLAH BEY’İN KOLTUKTAN KALKMA ZAMANI*



13.09.2010 10:06

Hürriyet yazarı Mehmet Y. Yılmaz bugünkü yazısının “*Artık önünde bir güç kalmadı*” başlıklı bölümünde referandum sonucunu Erdoğan açısından şöyle değerlendirdi:

“REFERANDUMUN sonucunu aldık. Başbakan’ın istediği oldu. Artık önünde durabilecek hiçbir güç yok. şimdi kafasının içindekileri hayata geçirmesinin zamanıdır.

Artık “yargı” ona ayak bağı olmayacak. Ayak bağı olmak ne kelime, artık orayı da istediği gibi yönlendirecek, istediği kararları çıkaracak, istediği davalara istediği yargıç ve savcıları atayabilecek.

Bugüne kadar iktidar gücü elinde değilmiş gibi yapamadığı her şey için birilerini suçluyordu.

şimdi önünde engel kalmadı. Ne biliyorsa yapmasının zamanıdır.

Başbakan’ın referandum sonuçları belli olduktan sonra yaptığı konuşmanın tonu ile önceki seçimi kazandıktan sonra yaptığı konuşmanın tonu arasındaki fark, Türkiye’yi önümüzdeki süreçte nelerin beklediğini gösteriyor.
O konuşmasında verdiği sözleri daha sonra unutmuş olsa bile daha kucaklayıcı ve tevazu içinde bir hali vardı.

Dün geceki konuşması ise artık iktidar şımarıklığının tavana vuracağını düşündürtüyor.

şimdi Türkiye’yi bekleyen şey, Başbakan’ın Putinleşme yolunda atacağı bir dizi adımdan ibarettir.

“İstediği Anayasa değişikliğini yaptı, şimdi açılımı da yapar” diyen safdillere bakmayın. “Kürt açılımı” diye ortaya attığı şey o dönemde ABD’nin Irak’tan çekilme planlarının bir parçasıydı. Aslında ne ajandasında bu sorunu demokratik bir şekilde çözmek var, ne de ideolojisi buna uygun.

O tür bir demokratikleşmeyi yapabilecek çapta bir siyasetçinin, gazeteleri baskı altına almaya çalışması, kendine yakın bir medya ve sermaye grubu oluşturmaya çalışması söz konusu olamaz.

Başbakan’ın, “başkanlık sistemi” özlemi içinde olduğunu biliyoruz. “Burhan Bey”e “hazır ol” talimatını televizyonlardan verdiğine göre önümüzdeki dönemde hedefi bu olacaktır.

Bunu başaramayacağını görürse de “Abdullah Bey kardeşimizin” koltuktan kalkma zamanı yaklaşıyor demektir.

Vatana millete hayırlı olsun!”


*Odatv.com*

----------

